# what gun



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

I go squirrel hunting alot and im often wondering if i have the right gun. I use a .410 shotgun and i dont know if thats the correct gun


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

have you shot one with it yet?
they


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I started squirrel hunting with a Winchester Model 42 .410 pumpgun. It worked well for squirrels and bunnies as long as I didn't shoot to far with it. Limiting shots to 20 or so yards with #4 shot and it was a bushytail in the pot. Much further then that and it was more than likely going to be a cripple and a chase through the woods at best. At worst it was a lost crip.

So, if you keep your shots fairly close, the .410 will do fine for you.

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

the .410 is an excelent squirrel gun, also works great for rabbits. grouse, woodcock, any normal shotgun distance(40 yds or under) and it will kill them no problem


----------

